# Gail Martin's Personal Bow Collection For Sale



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

interesting...


----------



## chevy_freak (Sep 27, 2015)

Wow, that was a post dig. 

On a side note there was a seller, time machine collectibles iirc, that was selling some more prototypes a few weeks ago.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

andywhite said:


> interesting...


Any reason why we are bumping several threads that are very old?


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I'd say to get his post count to 20 so he can sell something


----------

